# Pam For Baking...



## Otter (Dec 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried Pam For Baking? Is it better than the alternatives to the extent where I should add another item to the pantry?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 16, 2004)

Haven't tried it.  Isn't this the stuff that also has flour in it, thereby greasing and flouring in one well-aimed spritz?

I prefer to use the wrapper that butter comes in or a paper towel and some neutral oil.


----------



## Otter (Dec 16, 2004)

That would be the stuff. I meant to post under desserts, but have not been having a good day!


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 16, 2004)

I use a commercial product called Bakelene.  It's a non-alcohol spray that contains starch.  

I tried consumer retail products in the past and have not been happy with them.  

The Bakelene works like magic.  I have an intricate bundt cake pan that was almost impossible to use the old way, spreading the grease with waxed paper.  With the spray stuff, it's a simple task and the cake just falls right out without any sticking.  

If you can't find Bakelene, try the Pam stuff.  It might be an improvement over the consumer stuff I bought a few years ago.  

BTW, Bakelene comes in two forms.  One for cakes and the other for bread, so pay attention to which one you're buying.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 17, 2004)

I use one called 'Baker's Joy' (I think); The only time I really use it is when I'm doing a bundt cake - lots easier to get in all those little crevices!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 17, 2004)

I haven't tried it but after making a bundt cake this past weekend, am ready to!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 17, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I use one called 'Baker's Joy' (I think); The only time I really use it is when I'm doing a bundt cake - lots easier to get in all those little crevices!



Marmalady, that's what I use. I'd like to try the pam though & see which one I like best.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 17, 2004)

Crews, I guess it would depend on whether the recipe called for just a 'greased' pan or a 'greased and floured' pan, as to wether you'd use Pam or Baker's Joy.


----------

